# I want to go to _____



## neouniverse

How do you say "I want to go to ____" in Hangul?
Korean characters please~!!


----------



## Warp3

_____에 가고 싶어요.

NOTE: The Korean version of this sentence doesn't actually have a subject (i.e. "I"), because it is normally implied from context in a case like this.  If you wanted to be more specific that "I" is the subject, you could add the word 나는, 저는, 내가 or 제가 in front of the sentence (with the ㅈ~ words being the more humble/polite versions).


----------



## neouniverse

thank you


----------

